# dòng máy lạnh âm trần - được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay



## MAIHLV (29/4/22)

*Dòng máy lạnh âm trần được ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường hiện nay*
Trên thị trường hiện nay thì thị trường điện lạnh đang nổi như cồn trên các thành phố lớn vì nhiệt người quá đông đúc. Chính vì lý do đó mà nhu cầu mua máy lạnh của người dân ngày một tăng,thị trường hiện nay thì lại xuất hiện vô số những thương hiệu, những mẫu mã cùng giá tiền hoàn toàn khác nhau. Do đó hôm nay Hải Long vân xin đưa ra những thông tin về từng dòng _máy lạnh âm trần_ để bạn có những thông tin tốt nhất để lựa chọn cho mình dòng phù hợp nhất.
***Tham khảo ngay: Máy lạnh âm trần – Hãng nào phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu của bạn?
Cùng tham khảo: LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CHO QUÁN CÀ PHÊ, TRÀ SỮA, NHÀ HÀNG... GIÁ RẺ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT



Cùng Hải Long Vân đi đến thông tin chi tiết về từng dòng nhé.
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin
Thế mạnh của Daikin chính là những dòng máy với công suất lớn chuyên về lắp đặt cho các nơi có diện tích tầm trung như: bệnh viện, nhà hàng, văn phòng, showroom… Những nơi này thường thì người ta sẽ không sử dụng máy lạnh treo tường vì công suất của nó không đủ, thay vào đó, họ sẽ chuộng những loại máy dòng SkyAir của Daikin* -* Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin với hiệu quả cao hơn.

*Công nghệ hiện đại *
- Đảo gió tự động mang lại không khí điều hòa dễ chịu cho mọi khu vực.
- Chức năng ngăn gió lùa (chiều sưởi) giúp ngăn các luồng gió lạnh, tự động điều chỉnh luồng gió theo phương nằm ngang.
- Động cơ quạt DC ở dàn lạnh giúp tăng hiệu suất
- Tốc độ quạt có thể điều chỉnh.
- Chế độ khử ẩm được điều khiển bằng bộ vi xử lý để tránh nhiệt độ không khí thay đổi đột ngột gây khó chịu.
- Điều hòa âm trần Đaikin vận hành êm vào ban đêm nhờ độ ồn của máy thấp.
*Về dòng này, Daikin có 2 loại máy*: *Inverter và Tiêu chuẩn.
Công nghệ: Nhật Bản
Sản xuất: Thái Lan
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và R32
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Click đường link tham khảo: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ
Đại lý Máy lạnh âm trần cassette - May lanh am tran cassette



***Tin xem thêm: Lưu ngay dòng máy lạnh dành cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới đẳng cấp và sang trọng nhất
Chúng tôi luôn cập nhật mẫu mới liên tục, quý khách có thể truy cập thường xuyên vào Website maylanhhailongvan.vn để xem thông tin chi tiết từng sản phẩm nhé.
*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*
Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng KD: 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478
HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

